# Balls Ear Crop *PICTURES*



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Here are some pictures of balls ear crop, It doesn't look to good right now as the medicine cream I apply to his ears makes his little hairs on the outside of his ears make them stick together, but overall I have taken his e-collar off to see how they look, and they are awsome! I am going to take him to the vet on monday or tuesday to get the sewing removed, I love the way they look without his e-collar, the only problem is helping him make them pointy, but im pretty sure the vet will help me with that once his sewing is off, well, take a look...


































I will post later pictures when he has his e-collar off, they don't look too good with his e-collar on and the pictures are kinda blurry, but they really look nice, you guys will love them once I get a good shot at it!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They look good but that is why I had hard cones they just make taping harder because they fold them like balls ears. They look pretty healed you can take the cone off and see how he does but if he scratches a lot you can put it back on. Or you can just leave it, but by now you can start giving him a little time without it.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I still can't get over the dogs name.~


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hahaha Xiakho, Its a funny name, you know usually when you hear a pitbulls name its something mean and tough, balls is going to be one buff mutha trucka! his dad weighed 120 and his mom around 90, I want him to be the friendliest pup around and it is a name no one will forget, everybody in my neighborhood knows him now, if you go up to a random person around my neighborhood and ask them "excuse me who is balls?" they will say" the friendliest pitbull ive seen =]!" LOL, but yeah I will take a picture of them once they are healed, also, once I take him to the vet, I got the short crop, does he need to tape them? or will he automatically point them up himself? Hmmm and I wonder why my brother said to keep the cone on for a month O_O


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hahaha. That's good you have a goal~ We had a neighbor dog growing up named D.O.G.


----------



## PitLover1012 (Dec 2, 2010)

MMZero2009 said:


> Here are some pictures of balls ear crop, It doesn't look to good right now as the medicine cream I apply to his ears makes his little hairs on the outside of his ears make them stick together, but overall I have taken his e-collar off to see how they look, and they are awsome! I am going to take him to the vet on monday or tuesday to get the sewing removed, I love the way they look without his e-collar, the only problem is helping him make them pointy, but im pretty sure the vet will help me with that once his sewing is off, well, take a look...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where Can i get my puppy Ears Cropped Your Dogs Look Perfect MMZero2009


----------

